# FSX Grafikfehler...



## MyArt (3. März 2014)

Ich hab seit dem Umbau meiner Graka von der Grünen 570 zur roten 280X mal wieder meinen FS installiert...

Leider mit unschönen Fehlern. Siehe Bilder. Ich denke mal die Grafikkarte ist nicht defekt da der Fehler nur im FSX auftritt... 
Kennt jemand die Fehler? Genutzt habe ich der Catalyst 14.2 (auch 14.1)! FSX Service Pack 2.

Kann man diesen Fehler beheben? Ohne einen veralteten Treiber zu nehmen? 

Folgend die Bilder:

http://abload.de/img/fs1q6ep9.png
http://abload.de/img/fs24zcp4.png
http://abload.de/img/fs3g8itu.png
http://abload.de/img/fs50oeym.png
http://abload.de/img/fs60belj.png
http://abload.de/img/fs7itfzh.png
http://abload.de/img/fs8jlcd4.png

Bevor ich mir jetzt den Aerobus kaufe möchte ich das lösen >_<


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. März 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Ich hab seit dem Umbau meiner Graka von der Grünen 570 zur roten 280X mal wieder meinen FS installiert...
> 
> Leider mit unschönen Fehlern. Siehe Bilder. Ich denke mal die Grafikkarte ist nicht defekt da der Fehler nur im FSX auftritt...
> Kennt jemand die Fehler? Genutzt habe ich der Catalyst 14.2 (auch 14.1)! FSX Service Pack 2.
> ...



Da hat jemand aber zeimliche heftige Grafikfehler, sieht ganz danach aus als würde deine GPU bzw. evtl. auch der Speicher nicht korrekt arbeiten. Welche 280X hast du denn gekauft? Reduzier mal die Taktraten mit einem Tool deiner Wahl und überprüfe immer mal wieder, ob die Fehler evtl. schwinden. Auch Test mit dem stabilen 13.12 Treiber wäre nicht schlecht. Mircosoft .net framework ist korrekt installiert?


----------



## MyArt (3. März 2014)

Würde mich wundern mit dem Speicher, andere Spiele laufen wie gesagt ohne Probleme.

Ist eine Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X Rev. 2.0.

Ich werde mal den letzten Stable probieren... An .Net Framework habe ich auch noch nicht gedacht.

Also teste ich mal drauf los


----------



## MyArt (5. März 2014)

Update: Weder, ein Stable noch den takt auf 1000mhz zu senken bringt eine Besserung... >_<


----------



## SilentMan22 (5. März 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Update: Weder, ein Stable noch den takt auf 1000mhz zu senken bringt eine Besserung... >_<


 
SPeichertakt senken kannst du ruhig auch mal testen. Wenn du die Fehler nicht in Griff bekommst, würde ich einfach reklamieren, ganz so viel Arbeit sollte man sich gar nicht erst machen.


----------



## MyArt (6. März 2014)

Das kann ich heute mal testen. Ich bezweifel halt immer noch das es an der Karte liegt.

Der Fehler tritt halt bei keinem anderen Spiel auf


----------



## SilentMan22 (6. März 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Das kann ich heute mal testen. Ich bezweifel halt immer noch das es an der Karte liegt.
> 
> Der Fehler tritt halt bei keinem anderen Spiel auf


 
Wenn du daran so sehr zweifelst, kannst du ja mal versuchen dir irgendwo ne andere Karte zu leihen und damit zu testen. Auch wenn es nur bei diesem Spiel auftritt, wäre die Kare meine erste vermutete Fehlerquelle..


----------



## MyArt (7. März 2014)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Wenn du daran so sehr zweifelst, kannst du ja mal versuchen dir irgendwo ne andere Karte zu leihen und damit zu testen. Auch wenn es nur bei diesem Spiel auftritt, wäre die Kare meine erste vermutete Fehlerquelle..


 
Schwer - in meiner Bekanntschaft wird ausschließlich auf Nvidia gesetzt


----------



## SilentMan22 (7. März 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Schwer - in meiner Bekanntschaft wird ausschließlich auf Nvidia gesetzt


 
Das macht ja nichts, hauptsache eine andere Karte, die mit sehr hoher Sicherhiet funktioniert.


----------



## MyArt (11. März 2014)

Naja was gibts da zu berichten, mit Nvidia + aktuellen treiber läuft es o_O

Hilft mir aber nicht weiter


----------



## Nils_93 (30. Juli 2014)

Auch wenns Steinalt ist: der FSX und P3D kommen mit AMD Karten ganz ganz bescheiden zurecht. FSX&P3D bedeutet du solltest aufs Grüne lager setzen....


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (31. Juli 2014)

Nils_93 schrieb:


> Auch wenns Steinalt ist: der FSX und P3D kommen mit AMD Karten ganz ganz bescheiden zurecht. FSX&P3D bedeutet du solltest aufs Grüne lager setzen....


 Das kann ich auch noch mal bekräftigen/bestätigen , das sie mit NV "besser" läuft..


----------



## homer3345 (12. Oktober 2015)

Es ist zwar schon ein Jahr her, aber ich weiß die Lösung. 
Es liegt an DirectX 10. Einfach abschalten und alles funktioniert.


----------



## Chrissbg (15. Mai 2016)

Wenn du in FSX die DX10 Demo aktiviert hast, schalte die mal aus. Hatte mit meiner R9 290 und DX10 die gleichen Probleme.


----------

